# I'll draw you! (Avatar and Requests)



## Justinde75 (Jun 28, 2016)

@Zelock https://gbatemp.net/threads/ill-draw-you.432548/ posted a thread earlier where he drew the avatars of other users, and I'm bored so maybe I could draw your avatar as well!

Currently drawing for:
@KapuDaKoopa
@DrCrygor07
@VinsCool


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 28, 2016)

not Me


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 28, 2016)

DarkGabbz said:


> not Me


Not?


----------



## Kingy (Jun 28, 2016)

Why not?


----------



## Red9419 (Jun 28, 2016)

Sure. Draw me please.


----------



## KapuDaKoopa (Jun 28, 2016)

Can you re-draw the Mighty No. 9 boxart [ http://nintendoeverything.com/wp-content/uploads/mighty-no-9-boxart-wii-u.jpg ] but replace Beck with Knuckles the Echidna and change 9 into Knuckles, making it "Mighty No. Knuckles"?


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 28, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Why not?


Do you want me to draw your avatar?


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 28, 2016)

That was sarcastic,but if you draw me i could see who draws me better.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 28, 2016)

KapuDaKoopa said:


> Can you re-draw the Mighty No. 9 boxart [ http://nintendoeverything.com/wp-content/uploads/mighty-no-9-boxart-wii-u.jpg ] but replace Beck with Knuckles the Echidna and change 9 into Knuckles, making it "Mighty No. Knuckles"?


Wierd request, but sure lol
Wait my dude


----------



## Kingy (Jun 28, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Do you want me to draw your avatar?


Yep :^)


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 28, 2016)

Can you draw me? <3


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 28, 2016)

KapuDaKoopa said:


> Can you re-draw the Mighty No. 9 boxart [ http://nintendoeverything.com/wp-content/uploads/mighty-no-9-boxart-wii-u.jpg ] but replace Beck with Knuckles the Echidna and change 9 into Knuckles, making it "Mighty No. Knuckles"?


Like this haha

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Marty2003 said:


> Can you draw me? <3


Sure


----------



## Mazamin (Jun 28, 2016)

Can you draw a photo?


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 28, 2016)

DrCrygor07 said:


> Can you draw a photo?


Only serious requests please.


----------



## Mazamin (Jun 28, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Only serious requests please.


Maybe my english is bad, anyway it doesn't seem a strange request


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 28, 2016)

DrCrygor07 said:


> Maybe my english is bad, anyway it doesn't seem a strange request


I thought you were joking. I'll try to draw it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheKingy34 said:


> Yep :^)


Well dude you changed your avatar should I draw the new one?


----------



## Mazamin (Jun 28, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I thought you were joking. I'll try to draw it
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I'll send you the photo in pm, I don't want to publish it, if you can't no problem.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 28, 2016)

DrCrygor07 said:


> I'll send you the photo in pm, I don't want to publish it, if you can't no problem.


Sure

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I'll start in 15 min

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

First one is going to be from @Marty2003, because @TheKingy34 changed his avatar and I don't know which one I should draw


----------



## lefthandsword (Jun 28, 2016)

Just PM'd (I don't wanna show it to people either)


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 28, 2016)

Make mine booooy!


----------



## Maryox100 (Jun 28, 2016)

Draw snivy


----------



## wormdood (Jun 28, 2016)

draw my avatar now  . . . i mean if you have the time
except replace the champagne with . . . a bong


----------



## Lia (Jun 28, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Make mine booooy!


Was my "amazing" drawing not good enough? You know, the one which looked like a pile of dogshit?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 28, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Was my "amazing" drawing not good enough? You know, the one which looked like a pile of dogshit?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


It was great!


----------



## Lia (Jun 28, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> It was great!


Lmao xD It literally looked like my cat just threw up on it


----------



## spacelaser (Jun 28, 2016)

Can you draw my avatar only give him a belly, cool sneakers and lettuce hair coming out the top of his shell?


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 28, 2016)

So I started one, but It isn't finished yet. I'll continue tomorrow. (It's 1 am in Germany atm)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Btw do you dudes want me to draw it on a computer (not so good) or on paper?


----------



## 0ldDragonslayer (Jun 28, 2016)

OOH OOH CAN I BE DRAWN? I WANT MY AVATER I USE (ORNSTEIN FROM DARK SOULS #) TO BE DRAWN  I WILL LOVE U FOREVER IF U DO :d


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 30, 2016)

I'll continue today.


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

Draw me plz thnx bai
I EM ENTITTED TO FREE DRORING


----------



## Erikku (Jun 30, 2016)

draw me like one of my French waifus 


i dont have any ;-; but srsly draw me


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 30, 2016)

@Justinde75 
Heya I change my avatar but this is a copy
Choose you to draw on paper or computer :3


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> @Justinde75
> Heya I change my avatar but this is a copy
> Choose you to draw on paper or computer :3
> View attachment 54718


oh no. oh no.
IS THAT TEAM TITANS GO?
the original was better o_o


----------



## Erikku (Jun 30, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> @Justinde75
> Heya I change my avatar but this is a copy
> Choose you to draw on paper or computer :3
> View attachment 54718


uh


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 30, 2016)

Zelock said:


> oh no. oh no.
> IS THAT TEAM TITANS GO?
> the original was better o_o


Yeah the original are FANTASTIC but sometimes i put avatar with BBRAE from Teen Titans GO (But SOMETIMES) 
I prefer much Teen Titans


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> Yeah the original are FANTASTIC but sometimes i put avatar with BBRAE from Teen Titans GO (But SOMETIMES)
> I prefer much Teen Titans


bbrae?
brb gonna throw up
where is the good teen titans from my childhood


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 30, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Draw me plz thnx bai
> I EM ENTITTED TO FREE DRORING


Nice TWEWY avatar


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Nice TWEWY avatar


tyty twewy is best gam
I have like 4 copies of it and a limited edition ds lite of it.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 30, 2016)

Zelock said:


> tyty twewy is best gam
> I have like 4 copies of it and a limited edition ds lite of it.


I need more candy canes


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I need more candy canes


Crystals, Blisters
It's all over now


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 30, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Crystals, Blisters
> It's all over now


The lyrics make no sense at all. But the music is still god tier


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> The lyrics make no sense at all. But the music is still god tier


Yup  Also I love how in the first few minutes of the game (the scene where neku is running with that song in the background) the entire plot is spoiled to you, but you only know what it means after you finished the game.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


Hey, guys, listen to this


----------



## fikatr (Jun 30, 2016)

can you draw me :33


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 30, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Yup  Also I love how in the first few minutes of the game (the scene where neku is running with that song in the background) the entire plot is spoiled to you, but you only know what it means after you finished the game.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



The Kingdom Hearts remixes are god tier

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



fikatr said:


> can you draw me :33


Sure, I can try to draw you


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

Oh, btw @Justinde75 
This was the ds lite I was talking about


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 30, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Oh, btw @Justinde75
> This was the ds lite I was talking about


Looks sexy


----------



## Edrian (Jun 30, 2016)

Draw my avatar?


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 30, 2016)

Edrian said:


> Draw my avatar?


Sure!


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Looks sexy


It is 
Too bad I lost it D:
It goes on ebay for like £200


----------



## fikatr (Jun 30, 2016)

dudududdudu


----------



## jpx86 (Jun 30, 2016)

I'd like you to draw my avatar. Did you draw the one you are using?


----------



## Sliter (Jun 30, 2016)

me me xD


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 30, 2016)

jpx86 said:


> I'd like you to draw my avatar. Did you draw the one you are using?


No sadly. Would be really cool if I could draw like that

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Zelock said:


> It is
> Too bad I lost it D:
> It goes on ebay for like £200


YOU LOST IT?


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> YOU LOST IT?


Yeh, while camping I put in down on a bench, looked away for literally 10 seconds, looked back and it was gone.


----------



## jpx86 (Jun 30, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> No sadly. Would be really cool if I could draw like that
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


So where is an example of something you did draw?


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 30, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Yeh, while camping I put in down on a bench, looked away for literally 10 seconds, looked back and it was gone.


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


>


So I guess it was stolen, not lost.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2016)

could you draw my avatar?


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 30, 2016)

Zelock said:


> So I guess it was stolen, not lost.


We have to find him haha

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



riyaz said:


> could you draw my avatar?


I'll probably destroy her but I can try haha
Is that Takane haha


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> We have to find him haha


omfg it could've been a woman how sexist you cis white male woman shamer gay hater scum how dare you im so triggered omfg you are the reason us women are oppressed in society wow you are such scum and i hate you im gonna write a 6 page long post on tumblr about how i am oppressed in society and how men are such scum omfg


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 30, 2016)

Zelock said:


> omfg it could've been a woman how sexist you cis white male woman shamer gay hater scum how dare you im so triggered omfg you are the reason us women are oppressed in society wow you are such scum and i hate you im gonna write a 6 page long post on tumblr about how i am oppressed in society and how men are such scum omfg


Dudette keep calm!


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 30, 2016)

Zelock said:


> omfg it could've been a woman how sexist you cis white male woman shamer gay hater scum how dare you im so triggered omfg you are the reason us women are oppressed in society wow you are such scum and i hate you im gonna write a 6 page long post on tumblr about how i am oppressed in society and how men are such scum omfg


 that is gold dude
Can I add that to my sig xD?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

If we continue like this, the thread is going to get locked kek


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> Dudette keep calm! ;o;





Marty2003 said:


> Dudette





Marty2003 said:


> *Dudette*


*IFJGLJKDBFHBDFGVSBCSDFVMJSCSDFSFG*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Justinde75 said:


> that is gold dude
> Can I add that to my sig xD?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Yup. Okay, on topic everyone xP
Add that to your sig if you like


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 30, 2016)

Zelock said:


> *IFJGLJKDBFHBDFGVSBCSDFVMJSCSDFSFG*
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


What's wrong? ;o;


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 30, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> What's wrong? ;o;


OMG SHE COULD BE A HE HOW CAN YOU BE SO SEXIST I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> OMG SHE COULD BE A HE HOW CAN YOU BE SO SEXIST I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS


but im not a he... i think...
I HAVE SO MANY QUESTIONS


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 30, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> OMG SHE COULD BE A HE HOW CAN YOU BE SO SEXIST I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS


...uhm...so... i can call her/him dude?


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 30, 2016)

Zelock said:


> but im not a he... i think...
> I HAVE SO MANY QUESTIONS


You're a temper


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 30, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> OMG SHE COULD BE A HE HOW CAN YOU BE SO SEXIST I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS


BUT WTF IS A SHE NOT A HE! XD


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> ...uhm...so... i can call her/him dude?





Justinde75 said:


> You're a temper



Call me biscuit. I sexually identify as a biscuit. If you don't respect that, you can fuck off. I love to crumble and you will not, _can not _judge me like that. How dare you disrespect my sexuality! That is a hate crime, I Will be sueing you, please speak to my laywer.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 30, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> ...uhm...so... i can call her/him dude?





Marty2003 said:


> BUT WTF IS A SHE NOT A HE! XD


Forget it haha


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 30, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Call me biscuit. I sexually identify as a biscuit. If you don't respect that, you can fuck off. I love to crumble and you will not, _can not _judge me like that. How dare you disrespect my sexuality! That is a hate crime, I Will be sueing you, please speak to my laywer.


Okay biscuit :3 but stop now talk of your sexuality because this is a topic for drawing request


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 30, 2016)

S T O P    I T     G U Y S 
pls I don't want to get locked here


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 30, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> S T O P    I T     G U Y S
> pls I don't want to get locked here


No problem


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

in case you missed it, i am entitttied a drawing plz


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 30, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> he drew


Pss dude modify it


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2016)

Please draw my mii c:
https://pokeacer.riiconnect24.net


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

tfw someone copies your idea and gets more traffic


Spoiler



im kidding


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 30, 2016)

Zelock said:


> tfw someone copies your idea and gets more traffic
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I got around 600 and you got 900 views


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I got around 600 and you got 900 views


I was talking about the replies xP


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2016)

I request a smea avatar.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 30, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> I request a smea avatar.


Sure I can try that


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 1, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> @Justinde75
> Heya I change my avatar but this is a copy
> Choose you to draw on paper or computer :3
> View attachment 54718








Beast boy came out pretty good, but I got Ravens legs a bit wrong. Hope it isn't that bad


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2016)

delet this


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 1, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> delet this


This isn't the EoF


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2016)

...
But seriously, good job


----------



## KapuDaKoopa (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey!
It seems this has gone...
Oh...
Oh my...

Well, anyways, I was wondering if for my request, you could make my avatar standing in a sorta Sonic-y pose.

Also I should mention he's supposed to have retractable claws, like brown gloves that have the claws above his fingers.
I didn't mention it because it seemed a bit complicated.

Also, the request you fulfilled for @Marty2003 looks great! I'm confident that you'll make my and many other's requests look great!


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 1, 2016)

Could you draw me a very slutty looking version of Jean Grey? 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

With cat ears?


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 1, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Could you draw me a very slutty looking version of Jean Grey?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> With cat ears?


Phew, I can't draw that good. I could try if you want, but then you'll have to prepare for nightmares

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DarkGabbz said:


> not Me







This one was a bit hard, since your avatar is so pixelated


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 1, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Phew, I can't draw that good. I could try if you want, but then you'll have to prepare for nightmares.


Try it please.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 1, 2016)

Define "slutty"


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 1, 2016)

Lol. Double post much?


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 1, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Why not?


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 1, 2016)

Red9419 said:


> Sure. Draw me please.







Came out okay. Maybe i'll redraw it later


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 1, 2016)

me next kek


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 1, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> me next kek


I'll draw your avatar later. Other people were quicker than you. Sorry.
But damn I hope I can draw yours haha. I'm not the best at drawing such highly detailed pictures


----------



## KapuDaKoopa (Jul 1, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I'll draw your avatar later. Other people were quicker than you. Sorry.
> But damn I hope I can draw yours haha


sooner or later you'll just be classified as a hentai artist xd


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 1, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I'll draw your avatar later. Other people were quicker than you. Sorry.
> But damn I hope I can draw yours haha. I'm not the best at drawing such highly detailed pictures


"quicker" I was waiting for an actual drawing before i requested


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 1, 2016)

KapuDaKoopa said:


> sooner or later you'll just be classified as a hentai artist xd


I wish I could draw as good as Akairiot

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MsMidnight said:


> "quicker" I was waiting for an actual drawing before i requested


Did you request before?


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 1, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I wish I could draw as good as Akairiot
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


akairiot senpai probably went to art school. and no


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 1, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> akairiot senpai probably went to art school. and no


This is a request thread so haha
I can put you on the list though.


----------



## KapuDaKoopa (Jul 1, 2016)

fff
woops
I confused this thread for another one!
Woops!
Well can I change my request from Mighty No. Knuckles to my avatar?


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 1, 2016)

KapuDaKoopa said:


> fff
> woops
> I confused this thread for another one!
> Woops!
> Well can I change my request from Mighty No. Knuckles to my avatar?


Yeah sure


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 1, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> This is a request thread so haha
> I can put you on the list though.


sur


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 1, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> sur


I can put you a bit higher if you ask nicely


----------



## MsMidnight (Jul 1, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I can put you a bit higher if you ask nicely


yes daddy


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 1, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> yes daddy


o-o-okay
I'll put you onto second place
I'll draw VinsCool's avatar and then yours


----------



## KapuDaKoopa (Jul 1, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> o-o-okay
> I'll put you onto second place
> I'll draw VinsCool's avatar and then yours


;;;(
What about me?


----------



## richardparker (Jul 1, 2016)

pleasee draw me!


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 1, 2016)

KapuDaKoopa said:


> ;;;(
> What about me?


You're on the third place. Don't worry man, i'll probably get most of the requests done today

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



richardparker said:


> pleasee draw me!


Sure


----------



## richardparker (Jul 1, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> You're on the third place. Don't worry man, i'll probably get most of the requests done today
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


yeahh!


----------



## KapuDaKoopa (Jul 1, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> You're on the third place. Don't worry man, i'll probably get most of the requests done today


This is me until you get mine done
http://giphy.com/gifs/Djs4FFiC1ihZS/fullscreen


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 1, 2016)

KapuDaKoopa said:


> This is me until you get mine done
> http://giphy.com/gifs/Djs4FFiC1ihZS/fullscreen


RIP


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 1, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Beast boy came out pretty good, but I got Ravens legs a bit wrong. Hope it isn't that bad


I like it


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jul 1, 2016)

Draw me :3


----------



## Bloodstarz (Jul 1, 2016)

Art of this boi pls


----------



## TheLegendofMario (Jul 1, 2016)

Can you make my pic look like Anime?


----------



## MidnightDevilwitch (Jul 1, 2016)

Can you Draw my avatar Wearing Ray's helmet From Mighty no 9? and both eyes glowing red?


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 1, 2016)

Draw me a Cat noir~


----------



## wormdood (Jul 1, 2016)

@Justinde75 hey where the fuck is my squanch ... its the devs responsibility to make cracks for the peoples ... i cant wait to jailbreak my game gear ...ect  . . . wait wrong topic . . . did you draw me or were you just pullin' my chain


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 1, 2016)

wormdood said:


> @Justinde75 hey where the fuck is my squanch ... its the devs responsibility to make cracks for the peoples ... i cant wait to jailbreak my game gear ...ect  . . . wait wrong topic . . . did you draw me or were you just pullin' my chain


I'm currently drawing for some people that were a bit quicker than you. I'm busy atm too, so I would appreciate it if you would give me a little bit of time


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 2, 2016)

I'll continue now. Next is @VinsCool


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Jul 3, 2016)

If you are still taking request, draw my avatar ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 3, 2016)

Sure, but i'm pretty busy atm so it could take some time (2-3 days at max)


----------



## lefthandsword (Jul 3, 2016)

Would you mind posting the full waiting list somewhere so we can have a rough idea of how long we have to wait?


----------



## Seriel (Jul 3, 2016)

If you have spare time you can draw me if you want.
Full image/source image:


Spoiler


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 3, 2016)

lefthandsword said:


> Would you mind posting the full waiting list somewhere so we can have a rough idea of how long we have to wait?


Like I said I should have everything finished till wednesday or thursday


----------

